# SteamOS



## atho (Sep 23, 2013)

Valve has announced SteamOS. A Steam Based operating system built off of Linux along with a few upcoming enhancements to Steam.

tl;dr


Free
Play your Steam Library on your TV (Both Steam and SteamOS)
Stream Windows/Mac native games through the OS. So the can play as if they were being played on there native platform. (Both Steam and SteamOS)
Working to bring Media (Movies/Music/TV) to the OS (Both Steam and SteamOS)
Family Sharing. (Both Steam and SteamOS)
Parental Controls (Both Steam and SteamOS)
The big push they seem to be going with it is it's "Open" so hardware developers and Content developers don't have to pull teeth to get API and SDK's. It will be easier for an indepentant developer or a startup to start poping out hardware or software that can take advantage of all the features.

Plus they have 2 more announcements which looks to be about evey 48 hrs. People are speculating a "SteamBox" and possible portable device.

Announcement Here: http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/


----------



## Jade (Sep 23, 2013)

Woah, that looks very interesting.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## atho (Sep 23, 2013)

It seems like it is just Ubuntu 12.04LTS with a repo. I got it running however it seems like just a steam wallpaper with the steam client installed. It uses Plymouth bootsplash but it does not seem to be working properly.

Repo: http://repo.steampowered.com/hometest


----------



## peterw (Sep 24, 2013)

atho said:


> Stream Windows/Mac native games through the OS. So the can play as if they were being played on there native platform. (Both Steam and SteamOS)


That is neat.


----------

